#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Συνθήκη της Bologna στην Γερμανία

## Pappos

Η Συνθήκη της Bologna στην Γερμανία εφαρμόζεται από το 1999.
Σκοπό έχει τους τρεις κύκλους σπουδών: Bachelor-Master-Doktor.

Oι Diplom Ingenieure στην Γερμανία κατατάσσονται στον 7ο κύκλο.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ένας με Bachelor-Master είναι το ίδιο με έναν Diplom-Ingenieur.

Στην Ελλάδα δεν εφαρμόζεται (αν και τότε ο υπουργός Παιδείας Αρσένης είχε υπογράψει την συμφωνία) γιατί σαν μπανανία που είμαστε βρίσκει αντίσταση στα κομματικά συμφέροντια όπως επίσης στα μαγαζάκια (ΕΕΤΕΜ), συντεχνίες κ.τ.λ.

Αν εφαρομστεί τότε οποιοσδήποτε που τελειώνει τους δύο πρώτους κύκλους σπουδών έχει δικαίωμα στην εκπόνησης διδακτορικής διατριβής.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ένας που έχει παρακολουθήσει τους δύο πρώτους κύκλους σπουδών σε οποιοδήποτε ανώτατο ανανγωρισμένο ίδρυμα έχει τα ίδια επ. δικαιώματα όπως επίσης και τα ίδια ακαδημαϊκά δικαιώματα.

Δηλαδή για να μοιράσουμε και κανένα εγκεφαλικό ένας που έχει τελειώσει σε Τεχνολογικό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΤΕΙ στην Ελλάδα, στο εξωτερικό Τεχνολογικό Πανεπιστήμιο) τους δύο πρώτους κύκλους σπουδών δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από κάποιον που έχει τελειώσει ας πούμε τους δύο πρώτους κύκλους σπουδών στo ETH.

Έχουν τα ίδια ακαδημαϊκά δικαιώματα ή αλλιώς αν μιλήσουμε με αριθμούς και οι δύο έχουν 300 ECTS.

Επομένως ένας απόφοιτος Μηχανικός ΤΕ με B.Eng. αν συνεχίσει στον 2ο κύκλο σπουδών αποκτά το Master. Δηλαδή είναι ακριβώς ότι είναι και ένας απλός Διπλωματούχος Μηχανικός. Που σημαίνει κανένας διαχωρισμός σε ότι αφορά τα επ. δικαιώματα. Εννοείται δεν υπάρχουν και ακαδημαϊκές διακρίσεις.

----------

